# 7 verschiedenen DSLs beispielhaft mit XText umgesetzt



## Thomas Darimont (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.eclipse.org/Xtext/7languages.html

Gruß Tom


----------

